# Ebay tables



## LEEQ (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm considering getting a larger table. I bought one with a 32" table, and it's pretty rough. I have seen used tables on ebay for reasonable $. Is this some kind of trick? How do they make an old table look so good? I don't want to walk into a trap.


----------



## davidh (Mar 12, 2013)

ref an ebay number, post some pix's so we can understand what your talking about .   or am i not thinking so early in the am ?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 12, 2013)

As already said. What type of table. Machine table, card table, pool table, the list would be endless. ------ "Billy G"


----------



## Kickstart (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm guessing you are talking BP tables being you posted this in the BP section, grind and scrape would make it look new. Shipping would hurt unless you could pick it up.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 12, 2013)

I was referring to bport tables. I have seen them listed by the same outfit on and off for months. Not a one time listing. I got to speak to the fellow and he was very helpfull. I just have to decide if it's worht the $ to me. What do you guys think abt $450 for a ding free 42" table? Just the table, used, no brackets or anything else.


----------



## Kickstart (Mar 13, 2013)

LEEQ said:


> I was referring to bport tables. I have seen them listed by the same outfit on and off for months. Not a one time listing. I got to speak to the fellow and he was very helpfull. I just have to decide if it's worht the $ to me. What do you guys think abt $450 for a ding free 42" table? Just the table, used, no brackets or anything else.



I just went to evilbay and the picture of the 42" is not very good but I'm gonna take a wild guess that it would cost more than $450 to ship it to you, not to mention what the screws and other parts would cost. Something else to consider is are they interchangeable. Just my .02


----------



## davidh (Mar 13, 2013)

i going way out here. . . . . have you guys ever tried shipping something heavy on greyhound ?   other than that, i would "guess" the tables are interchangable  but i just gave away my parts breakdown.  

go find a breakdown (i know they are free somewhere on line) and see if the tables show different lengths as options, then check the mating parts besides . .


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 13, 2013)

If you are changing size, you need the proper length lead screw to do the swap. Other than that you should be good.                shipping isn't great, but cheaper than I could go get it, especially if you consider my time. Can't find anything nice local yet. The guys that buy every machine in sight to fix and sell or mark up and sell do a good job of snatching everything up. If I did this every day and was willing to bid against them I might find something nice at a decent price. You might notice that frustrates me to no end. Little guy is screwed while the middle guy gets fat.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 13, 2013)

davidh said:


> i going way out here. . . . . have you guys ever tried shipping something heavy on greyhound ?   other than that, i would "guess" the tables are interchangable  but i just gave away my parts breakdown.
> 
> go find a breakdown (i know they are free somewhere on line) and see if the tables show different lengths as options, then check the mating parts besides . .



Sounds scary to ship heavy and expensive via greyhound. Do they even move packages without people?


----------



## davidh (Mar 14, 2013)

http://hqtinc.com/   I JUST SAW THIS ON ANOTHER POST. .


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 15, 2013)

No prices without phone call with that outfit. Replacement parts new are scary pricey also. I saw a new 48" table with an outfit that matches their prices very well on everything else, and they wanted$1400. It's dead sexy, but I can't do that.


----------

